# Pellet stove without electricity



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I prefer to use wood directly for a lot of reasons but some people are unable/unwilling to cut their own. Pellets are easy to handle and take up less room than wood, sometimes you can get them very cheap as they are a by-product of mills. If you are using pellets you should have a way to power the auger and fan in an emergency and this need not be too difficult.
However this link proves that it is possible to make a non-electric version if someone were so inclined, or buy one.
http://www.motherearthnews.com/biz-bulletins/wiseway-pellet-stove.aspx


----------

